# Identical Twin Boys born at 27 weeks



## jrand2more

Hi everyone,

My sons Dagan and Deane were born on Sunday 22 January 2012. Dagans amnio sac ruptured the Friday and an emergency c-section was necessitated by my high infection count.

Dagan was born first at 900 grams and Deane followed a few moments later at 945 grams. Dagan was initially just placed on oxygen, but landed on the ventilator a day or so later. Deane was born with a tracheoesophageal fistula and atresia. His oesophogus had not fully formed and he could not receive and feeds. He was placed on TPN. 

Deane was 5 days old when he had major surgery to repair the abnormalities. Unfortunately, after the surgery, he developed NEC and his kidneys were not functioning normally. Luckily, he was not placed on dialysis, as at 9 days, he stared urinating again, indicating that his kidneys were functioning. He is very swollen, and is on albumin treatment for that. The NEC is clearing up after the antibiotic treatment, and he will be on EBM hopefully very soon.

Dagan seems to have developed diffiulties with his lungs du to the prematurity, however it is being treated.

Any advise on how to cope with all of this will be very helpful.

Thanks ladies.


----------



## Sam182

Hi and welcome,

My little man was also born at 27 weeks due to severe pre-eclampsia. Alex was on the ventilator for 4 weeks then after 4 tries managed onto BIPAP then CPAP, then vapotherm and finally nasal cannula oxyge which he came home on. Alex has CLD/BPD due to prematurity and the fact I didnt have time to get steroid injections. If you had the steroids, hopefully you won't have the problems we've had. Alex was in NICU for 82 days and came home last Thursday. It's going to be hard but you'll get there. I don't have any experience of NEC but if you have any questions about anything please feel free to PM me x


----------



## morri

Oh shame about the poorer of the twins, I hope they recover soon from their difficulties and develope quickly in the NICU.


----------



## Littlemo

congratulations on your twin boys, i'm sorry you've had a difficult time so far i hoe the boys get big and strong quickly for u, 

My twins was born at 27 weeks, my little girl died a day before i gave birth and my little man spent 9 weeks in NICU, he was on the vent for 6 days then moved onto CPAP And has CLD now he came home on oxygen but was taken off at Christmas,
These babies are very strong and will constantly surprise you with what little miracles they really are.

Only advise i can give is take one day at a time, some will be good some will be bad, don't be afraid of asking questions and been totally satisfied in your answers, hold your babies when u can and also give urself a break at times as u need to be strong for them but need a rest urself especially as you have two little men.

Now after been home for 2 months NICU seems a million years ago i hope ur boys are doing well and send you lots of well wishes xx


----------



## danielle1987

My lo was born at 25+6 and weighed 945 grams. He was on ventillator for 12 hours after birth then onto cpap for 5 days then vapotherm after that, He then contracted gbs which caused him to go back onto the ventillator then the high frequency vent (oscillator)for 5 days im sure thats the name, and as a result now has cld, He came home on oxygen but only 5 weeks then passed the sleep studies to be taken off. 

My advise would be take each day as it comes, you will have high days and low days but please go with them, There is no need to put a brave face on for anyone specially the nicu nurses, ask any questions you have and dont feel silly for asking too many. I was forever asking questions. The ladies on here are amazing and you will always find someone who has had a similar birth experience ot babies born at same gestation.

Good luck in your journey and hope your boys are home safe with you in the not so distant future, these little ppl are AMAZING true little fighters my lo surprised me each day. xx


----------



## Chazza85

Hi my boy twins were born at 32 weeks on 7th Jan, and one of my twins also had tracheoesophageal fistula and atresia. He has had the operation as well. So I totally know what your are going through. They are currently still in nicu. If you ever fancy a chat let me know and I will pass on my email. Remember to look after yourself as the boys need you to look after them. *hugs* x


----------



## toothfairyx

Congratulations but sorry to hear about the rough time you are all having. Like the others say, take one day at a time and keep us updated how things are going xx


----------



## vermeil

congratulations on the birth of your little guys!! 27 is a very good number there`s quite a few of us here :thumbup: My son weighed half of what yours do, he also had NEC, sepsis, every single major complication, you name it - he had it. And yet not only did he survive, almost two years later he`s doing GREAT.

NEC is a scary one, it`s also very common so well understood and so (thankfully) easily treatable. Most preemies make a full recovery from it.

My son also had a long bout of kidney infections, in fact he was on antibiotics for 9 months for them (!) but he has no trace of them now :)

Feel free to ask anything here, the ladies are wonderful *hugs*


----------

